# Ascoltare musica/ Ascoltare la musica



## Lituano

Salve amici!  Volevo precisare se  c`è  tanta differenza fra "Ascoltare musica" e "Ascoltare LA musica"? Grazie.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Lituano,
secondo me "ascoltare musica" è più generale, "ascoltare *la* musica" mi fa pensare ad una musica ben precisa e a un tipo di ascolto più attento. Vediamo cosa ne dicono gli altri...


----------



## marco.cur

ascoltare musica: musica in generale, non una musica particolare
ascolare la musica: a. quella musica


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Lituano  

Sono d'accordo con Nunou e Marco.cur 

Contesutalizzando, potresti dire:

 "Adoro ascoltare la musica" (sottintendendo anche _quella_ che hai in mente, senza necessariamente esplicitarne il tipo, "la musica che piace a me");
"Ascoltare musica mi rilassa" (sottintendendo "la musica in generale", tutta).


----------



## violadaprile

Credo che sia la funzione dell'articolo determinativo: quella di "determinare"


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Lituano  Sono d'accordo con Nunou e Marco.cur Contesutalizzando, potresti dire: "Adoro ascoltare la musica" (sottintendendo anche _quella_ che hai in mente, senza necessariamente esplicitarne il tipo, "la musica che piace a me");"Ascoltare musica mi rilassa" (sottintendendo "la musica in generale", tutta).


Da qualche parte ho sentito dire che la forma verbo+sostantivo ,senza articolo(senza l'articolo), sostituisce un verbo mancante,ma tale veridicità è sì riscontrabile -oggettivamente-con le forme del verbo fare e simili,mentre lo è meno con gli altri possibili verbi. Cito un "fare colazione",che mi sembra che sia un sostituto del verbo asciolvere,o giù di lì. Ma forse mi sbaglio. Effettivamente ,dal trapasso del latino ,all'avvio incerto temporalmente della lingua italiana, tutto questo sistema dei casi di fatto  collassato per essere sostituito da un altrettanto ,o forse meno, sistema complesso di articoli,preposizioni e persino di preposizioni articolate,ha portato meno chiarezza per chi si occupa di analisi logica. D'altronde,chi si prenderebbe la immediata responsabilità di definire "andare a fuoco" un complemento di moto a luogo...Ma per restare coi piedi per terra,e ritornando al discorso,dal canto mio applicherei la  regola dell'articolo che determina una categoria(il cane,il gatto,la musica,ecc.), o che ne seleziona un membro in particolare,noto ,o presupposto tale , ai comunicanti.Senza l'articolo mi sembra che ci si tenga di più su quel campo ristretto di sostantivi che fanno capo a quelli afferenti alle materie di studio.Se dico che insegno italiano,forse mi riferisco maggiormente alla materia di studio che non alla lingua italiana nei vari sensi del termine.Analogamente,e qui forse l'asino capitombola, tratterei "ascolto musica" come una frase avente gli stessi tratti della frase "insegno italiano". E lo farei però sommariamente,poiché una convinzione ferrea non ce l'ho.Ma siccome non si smette mai d'imparare,dopo aver detto la mia mi faccio da parte e aspetto le tirate d'orecchi.


----------



## violadaprile

> sostituto del verbo asciolvere,o giù di lì


 uh? ...
Chiedo scusa, mi spiegheresti?


----------



## Lituano

Sarei d`accordo con Sempervirens: se sitratta di una categoria direi "Mi piace la carne",  "Ascolterei la musica". Quale carne mi piace e quale musica ascolterei?  Beh... insomma...  È probabile che io sbagli. Che ne dite?


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Sarei d`accordo con Sempervirens: se sitratta di una categoria direi "Mi piace la carne",  "Ascolterei la musica". Quale carne mi piace e quale musica ascolterei?  Beh... insomma...  È probabile che io sbagli. Che ne dite?



Eh! Che ti dico? Io ti dico di aspettare ancora un po'. Vedrai che una spiegazione migliore non tarderà ad arrivare!


----------



## Lituano

Ma guarda, Sempervirens: sei d`accordo (-a) che parliamo di una categoria? Sì?  ("Mi piace il pesce/la carne/la birra/il vino/la musica" ecc. ecc.).  Allora?  L`articolo lo usiamo? No?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Lituano 

Mi pare chiaro che l'uso (o meno) dell'articolo determinativo dipenda essenzialmente dal tipo di frase:

"Mi piace la musica" (la musica tutta, il genere musicale come espressione artistica) o "Mi piace la poesia" (la poesia tutta, come genere letterario).

La tua domanda iniziale era un pochino diversa.


----------



## marco.cur

In questo caso non si tratta di categorie.
Si parla di categorie quando diciamo «mi piace la musica», «la musica è bella» etc. etc.

Ascolto musica significa invece «ascolto della musica»; viene sottinteso l'articolo partitivo.

Insegno musica ha invece un altro significato, che è quello indicato da Sempervirens, cioé musica come materia di studio.


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ...  Effettivamente ,dal trapasso del latino ,all'avvio incerto temporalmente della lingua italiana, tutto questo sistema dei casi di fatto  collassato per essere sostituito da un altrettanto ,o forse meno, sistema complesso di articoli,preposizioni e persino di preposizioni articolate,ha portato meno chiarezza per chi si occupa di analisi logica ...



Solo per precisare un po': l'esistenza o l'assenza degli articoli in una certa lingua non dipende dalle preposizioni o dal sistema dei casi grammaticali (declinazione).  La categoria di determitezza/intedeterminatezza esiste anche in alcune lingue che hanno un "sistema di casi" estremamente sviluppato.

Per quanto riguarda la domanda di Lituano (ciao ) è infatti difficile risponderla (almeno secondo me) in un modo chiaro ed univoco...

"Ascoltare musica mi rilassa" (ciao Anna ) secondo me esprime piuttosto una certa "attività" che la definiamo "ascoltare musica" (in generale). E' una frase simile a "gioco a carte e bevo vino" (un esempio dalla canzone "Gesù bambino" di Lucio Dalla). Insomma, non tanto si tratta di _musica _come tale, ma piuttosto di "_ascoltare musica_" in genere ... Lo so che non mi sono spiegato molto comprensibilmente, ma forse l'esempio "gioco a carte e bevo vino" possa aiutare .

Altrimenti, concretamente la frase "Ascoltare* la *musica mi rilassa" (con l'articolo, anche se non specificata ma in senso generale), non mi suona tanto male ... (ma corregetemi tranquillamente se mi sbaglio).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis 

Temo sia una questione molto soggettiva, certo. 

Tuttavia, se dico "Ascoltare musica mi rilassa" intendo dire che qualsiasi tipo di musica che ascolto è, per me, rilassante. 
Se aggiungo l'articolo determinativo prima di "musica", mi viene del tutto spontaneo "determinare" che tipo di musica trovo rilassante: "Ascoltare la musica classica è rilassante".


----------



## francisgranada

Capisco, ma la frase "Ascoltare* la *musica mi rilassa" mi pare che possa andar bene lo stesso, p.e. nel senso "guardare la tivu non mi rilassa, invece ascoltare la musica mi rilassa". Quindi concretizzo "l'attività" di "ascoltare (la) musica" in qualche modo ... O no?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis 

Procediamo con ordine:

1) La frase "Ascoltare la musica mi rilassa" non ha nulla di sbagliato in sé; _personalmente_ trovo che il concetto di musica (come espressione artistica) sia talmente ampio (generi musicali diversi) da consentire di tralasciare l'articolo determinativo quando, parlandone, si intende esprimere "il _genere_ musicale nella sua interezza"; 

2) Non mi allontanerei dal concetto di "musica": la "tv" è un oggetto (concreto) e nella frase in questione richiede necessariamente l'articolo determinativo ...


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... La frase "Ascoltare la musica mi rilassa" non ha nulla di sbagliato in sé; _personalmente_ trovo che il concetto di musica (come espressione artistica) sia talmente ampio (generi musicali diversi) da consentire di tralasciare l'articolo determinativo quando, parlandone, si intende esprimere "il _genere_ musicale nella sua interezza"


E' appunto questo che volevo dire ... tu hai spiegato meglio la sostanza.  



> ...Non mi allontanerei dal concetto di "musica": la "tv" è un oggetto (concreto) e nella frase in questione richiede necessariamente l'articolo determinativo ...


Chiaro, forse non era un esempio molto "felice" , ma volevo "giustificare" l'uso dell'articolo con il sostantivo _musica_ (e non con "tv").


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> Chiaro, forse non era un esempio molto "felice" , ma volevo "giustificare" l'uso dell'articolo con il sostantivo _musica_ (e non con "tv").



Ops, scusa Francis, non avevo capito!


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Solo per precisare un po': l'esistenza o l'assenza degli articoli in una certa lingua non dipende dalle preposizioni o dal sistema dei casi grammaticali (declinazione).  La categoria di determitezza/intedeterminatezza esiste anche in alcune lingue che hanno un "sistema di casi" estremamente sviluppato.




Ciao! Ti ringrazio per la tua buona disposizione!Tuttavia non mi riesce di vedere come possa la tua precisazione attagliarsi alla mia frase da te additata. Comunque, chiarisco subito che non intendevo esporre un mio personale assioma.L'intenzione insita in tale premessa era mirata a farci riflettere sulla constatata e inveterata conclusione di un sistema basato sulle preposizioni e articoli,ma di difficile gestione e  mantenimento, e di dubbi.


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Sempervirens (...ehmmamma, quando mai dimenticherò più di salutarti ...) 
E ciao a tutti gli altri! 

Allora, per fare un po' d'ordine 

Mi pare che tutti si siano espressi in favore
1) dell'articolo determinativo ("ascolto la musica di Beethoven"), quando si intende indicare un tipo preciso di musica.
2) dell'assenza di articolo ("mentre lavo i piatti mi piace ascoltare musica"), quando si intende indicare non un tipo preciso di musica ma ci si riferisce in generale alla musica.

Vorrei far notare che in entrambi i casi, detto in un modo o nell'altro, si precisa "quando si intende indicare".
Vorrei far notare che in entrambi i casi non ci sono raffronti grammaticali ma solo stilistici.

La lingua italiana ha due articoli, determinativo e indeterminativo. Stiamo parlando della lingua italiana e non di qualunque altra lingua.
Oltre ai due articoli menzionati (di cui quello indeterminativo non è qui in questione) la lingua italiana ha una terza forma, quella senza articolo, che corrisponde per lo più a una forma partitiva.

Ora, l'uso grammaticale di queste forme è precisato appunto dalla grammatica, che si impara da piccoli.

Ma in realtà, quello che si impara, è *la funzione* di ogni forma, ossia cosa si esprime quando la si usa.
Quello che non si impara è quando usare una o l'altra.

In altre parole: conoscere l'uso delle forme, ci insegna a
1) capire l'intenzione di chi scrive, quando leggiamo qualcosa
2) *scegliere* a nostra volta, quando scriviamo, *la forma che più si adatta al nostro pensiero.
*

Detto questo, non possiamo non accorgerci che non stiamo più parlando di grammatica ma di stile.

In altre parole, una volta chiaro l'uso di ciascuna forma, ciascuno sceglierà, liberamente e secondo il proprio stile personale e senza nessuna obbligazione, quella che più si adatta e che più esprime il proprio personale pensiero.

Viola


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Viola! Una belissima spiegazione!!!  Grazie. Saluti.


----------



## Sempervirens

Vorrei far notare che in entrambi i casi non ci sono raffronti grammaticali ma solo stilistici.

Ciao Violadaprile! (un saluto non guasta mai).

Vorrei farti notare che oltre allo stile ,senza l'articolo il nome musica potrebbe essere plausibilmente un nome di persona.
Detto questo, quindi,potrei ascoltare la musica,come potrei ascoltare Maria,Musica,e pure Violadaprile,persona con cui si parla volentieri,e ci si saluta di meno.


----------



## violadaprile

Sono state esaminate le diverse situazioni in cui l'articolo determinativo è meglio usarlo o è meglio di no. Scelte di stile, dicevamo.

Ora ci viene insegnato che l'articolo davanti ai nomi propri non si usa. Anche questo è discutibile. Mezza Italia lo usa e fa fatica a smettere, oppure si rifiuta proprio. Perché io che sono lombarda non posso dire "la Marietta"? Perché a un signore di Roma non piace?
E se scrivo un romanzo ambientato nella bassa padana, devo dire "ahò, ma che stai addì?"

Chi fa le regole? E a cosa servono? 

Il mio parere comunque l'ho espresso e se devo dire da qualche parte la Marietta, dico la Marietta, e voglio vedere chi mi può dire qualcosa.

PS
Scusa sai, ma se una poveraccia fosse stata chiamata Musica, sarebbe corsa al più presto a chiudersi in convento ...
e i paradossi non giovano, soprattutto se sono fuori tema.
Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Sempervirens

violadaprile said:


> Sono state esaminate le diverse situazioni in cui l'articolo determinativo è meglio usarlo o è meglio di no. Scelte di stile, dicevamo.
> 
> Ora ci viene insegnato che l'articolo davanti ai nomi propri non si usa. Anche questo è discutibile. Mezza Italia lo usa e fa fatica a smettere, oppure si rifiuta proprio. Perché io che sono lombarda non posso dire "la Marietta"? Perché a un signore di Roma non piace?
> E se scrivo un romanzo ambientato nella bassa padana, devo dire "ahò, ma che stai addì?"
> 
> Chi fa le regole? E a cosa servono?
> 
> Il mio parere comunque l'ho espresso e se devo dire da qualche parte la Marietta, dico la Marietta, e voglio vedere chi mi può dire qualcosa.
> 
> PS
> Scusa sai, ma se una poveraccia fosse stata chiamata Musica, sarebbe corsa al più presto a chiudersi in convento ...
> e i paradossi non giovano, soprattutto se sono fuori tema.
> Almeno secondo me.




I punti di vista sono,vediamo un po'..., soggettivi? Penserei di sì. Le regole dovrebbero farci inquadrare in un sistema,qui quello della comunicazione verbale e scritta,regolato entro convenzioni,accettate dalla comunità linguistica. Fatto sta che, a come risulta dalle domande e dalle risposte, o ci troviamo di fronte ad un eterno andamento di interpretazioni soggettive ( e qui ci addentriamo nell'insidioso campo delle speculazioni),o la lingua non è completa in ogni sua parte e se ne paga le conseguenze.Il tutto esposto senza pericolosi voli fuori quota

A parte il fatto che Musica è nome che piacerebbe a me,ma non a te, nulla ci vieta di usarlo poi come nome di battaglia e avremo un " Il Musica" ,se riferito ad un ragazzo, mentre "La Musica", se invece riferito ad una ragazza. Ed entrambi sarebbero soprannomi.
Notiamo ,dunque, che l'articolo non solo "determina", ma "classifica" il genere. In conformità con le esigenze che fanno capo al parlante e ciò che egli vuole trasmettere.
Ri-ciao

Personalmente io vorrei usare  la forma "ascolto LA musica",intendendo riferirmi al gruppo o genere.


----------



## violadaprile

Sempervirens said:


> I punti di vista sono,vediamo un po'..., soggettivi? Penserei di sì. Le regole dovrebbero farci inquadrare in un sistema,qui quello della comunicazione verbale e scritta,regolato entro convenzioni,accettate dalla comunità linguistica. Fatto sta che, a come risulta dalle domande e dalle risposte, o ci troviamo di fronte ad un eterno andamento di interpretazioni soggettive ( e qui ci addentriamo nell'insidioso campo delle speculazioni),o la lingua non è completa in ogni sua parte e se ne paga le conseguenze.Il tutto esposto senza pericolosi voli fuori quota
> 
> A parte il fatto che Musica è nome che piacerebbe a me,ma non a te, nulla ci vieta di usarlo poi come nome di battaglia e avremo un " Il Musica" ,se riferito ad un ragazzo, mentre "La Musica", se invece riferito ad una ragazza. Ed entrambi sarebbero soprannomi.
> Notiamo ,dunque, che l'articolo non solo "determina", ma "classifica" il genere. In conformità con le esigenze che fanno capo al parlante e ciò che egli vuole trasmettere.
> Ri-ciao
> 
> Personalmente io vorrei usare  la forma "ascolto LA musica",intendendo riferirmi al gruppo o genere.



Bon, mi pare che l'accordo fra me e te sia difficile.

Anzitutto *l'articolo non "determina" il genere ma ne è determinato*. Si sceglie l'articolo in base al genere del sostantivo e non viceversa.

Secondo, distorcere le regole grammaticali usando sostantivi al posto di nomi propri non mi pare utile, né per gli italiani né per gli stranieri che leggono (e che hanno posto un quesito ben diverso) e che cercano di imparare. Il senso della domanda fatta è immediato e intuitivo, andare alla deriva non serve.
Artifici di questo genere possono essere usati praticamente in ogni topic, ma non faccio ulteriori commenti.

Terzo, la regola fondamentale per cui le norme grammaticali, sintattiche e così via formano una griglia interpretativa, che impariamo man mano che impariamo il linguaggio e che ci serve per capire e per farci capire, è sempre e comunque valicata da ogni persona che in tale griglia si sente stretta, che sente il bisogno di esprimere di più, che si dedica a una cosa che innegabilmente esiste e viene pure insegnata, che è il pensiero laterale e il linguaggio creativo.

Senza di che, tutti i poeti e le loro licenze poetiche finirebbero dietro la lavagna.
E con questo ho detto quello che avevo da dire e chiudo.


----------



## Gyula

Ascoltare musica non può mai andare da solo, é sbagliatissimo. Ad es. Mi va di ascoltare musica. In questo caso é giusto mi va di ascoltare LA musica, unico caso in cui la presenza dell'articolo é d'obbligo. 
Se invece a "ascoltare musica" segue qualcos'altro, la forma é corretta, ad es. mi va di ascoltare musica POP, ascoltare musica ad alto volume, ascoltare musica mentre studio, ascoltare musica alla radio, ascoltare musica dagli auricolari..
Senza l'articolo mi sembra che ci si tenga di più su quel campo ristretto di sostantivi che fanno capo a quelli afferenti alle materie di studio: cioè, ci troviamo di fronte a limitato bagaglio di nozioni di grammatica e utilizzo scontato della lingua, appunto. Tra l'altro é un errore non proprio ricorrente nell'uso, data la durezza espressiva...

L'unico caso in cui é corretto é: Mi va di ascoltare... musica, invece di mio padre lagnarsi / che si lagna. (invece di ascoltare qualcos'altro)
Inoltre, voglio suonare la musica di Gino Paoli (l'arte)
Vorrei suonare la musica del cielo in una stanza (il motivo o il ritornello). 
Ciao


----------

